# 1st effort



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I've enjoyed trying to take info from this site and make something that looks somewhat like a lure. Mistakes too many to count, but these are the first attempts...


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

your well on your way, welcome to the madness, great first attempts, better then my firsts by far, ps mind if i ask if you are using rattle cans?

Etch


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

You are hooked now. They are definitely better than my 1st attempt. I really like the one with red eyes. Nice job.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on those! Your mistakes didn't show up in the pictures. May be there is something wrong with your camera.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

etch - air brush w/ createx.... had problems with consistency with paint (too thick / thin...) & fumbling around placing baits on drying wheel. I have a fuzzy one after dropping on the carpet! Maybe I could turn it into some kind of rat


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think etch said it best, welcome to the madness! Nice job on the lures though. Don't get discouraged about mistakes either, thats just part of the hobby. I've got three lures on the shelf right now that I have to strip, resand and come up with better color and designs because of various mistakes, and the fact that I just didn't like the way they came out.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Socdad, I've been watching you and your posts. I _knew_ you were gonna get hooked! 

I'll tell you what, those came out really nice. Those are going to catch fish for you for sure.

I hang out on a lot of other building websites and this site is different because the "first attempts" shown here (like yours) are waaaay ahead of what I see on the other boards for guys just getting started. If you can do that kind of work on your first go, you're going to have some great homebrew baits in your future.

Again, great stuff.

Oh and...welcome to the madness. I know you've already got a list of things you're looking to get for building the next ones.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Fish can't see mistakes, and I will go along with Vince on these - keep at it and pretty quickly you will see all the pennies drop. Great work Socdad.pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! 

Like mentioned before. Welcome to the madness!!!!!!! LOL Any mistake that you did .........we all have done 10 fold! LOL I could tell you stories! Drop one in the saw dust one time. That is a good time! LOL Thats what makes it fun. After a big musky or game fish strikes it the first time you will be just looking at teeth mark scratches!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job on your first go around...looks like you went to both ends of the size spectrum...be prepared for the obsession...you will not get anything done around the house for quite awhile now...you'll be too busy preparing for the next round...then it just gets worse (better for you, worse for your family and chores)


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to.....oh! it's been said before.  We all STILL make mistakes. It's just part of the madness. Then comes the power tools....vroom, vroom. All the paints, glitters, foils, etc., etc. It never ends. Great job by the way. And hope to see some out of those patterns I posted. Best of luck.


----------

